# Peep less Archery Sight



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Reviews are coming in on perrys no peep and there all GOOD! The new models will be out in weeks,including a "Alignment pin only" APO version you add to your favorite bow sight! Three volunteer field testers from 3 different states are blow away with pnp! Jim (Third hand archery) Frank (Bow-a-constrictor bow press) Shannon (Lung buster Archery) all our products are made in USA!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

website www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What can you tell us about the one that allows you to use your own sight? How does it differ from the AS? I love my AS. How much does that one weigh?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just looking at the website, it's a single aft pin used sort of like a hindsite. Though it appears you pair the rear and shortest distance pin, keep it there, and just raise for the appropriate longer pin. It looks like 1 aft pin.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> What can you tell us about the one that allows you to use your own sight? How does it differ from the AS? I love my AS. How much does that one weigh?


The new APO (alignment pin only) sight is very light, I will weight it after its back from the machine shop.The alignment pin will be adjusted so you see the dot-to dot view of the alignment pin (closer to riser) and your top target pin. See the feed back on general archery discussion and call me any time i would love to chat,Perry 315-245-1538


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

red44 said:


> Just looking at the website, it's a single aft pin used sort of like a hindsite. Though it appears you pair the rear and shortest distance pin, keep it there, and just raise for the appropriate longer pin. It looks like 1 aft pin.


Correct, Your shooting form doesn't change.you will see the dot-to-dot view of the top target pin and rear alignment pin while your longer range pin is "locked" on target! Is it like the hind sight????....NO, sorry that's the truth. need any references just call me,thank you for the post,perry


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

are you looking for anyone to promote your product? not asking for a handout! as you can tell i have replied to a couple of your posts and am fairly interested in your product...pm me if ya want


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

perrys no peep said:


> The new APO (alignment pin only) sight is very light, I will weight it after its back from the machine shop.The alignment pin will be adjusted so you see the dot-to dot view of the alignment pin (closer to riser) and your top target pin. See the feed back on general archery discussion and call me any time i would love to chat,Perry 315-245-1538


 OK, it sounds like it won't work then with a single pin slider sight?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> OK, it sounds like it won't work then with a single pin slider sight?


Need 1 fixed target pin for the alignment pin to line up with.....sorry thanks for the post...Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

The new models will be out at the end of May!!!!


----------



## Lungbuster 76 (Apr 30, 2011)

The more I shoot my Perrys nopeep, the more I love it! I just posted my best 3-D score of the year last weekend. And the more I talk to perry, the happier I am to be part of this great product!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Lungbuster 76 said:


> The more I shoot my Perrys no peep, the more I love it! I just posted my best 3-D score of the year last weekend. And the more I talk to perry, the happier I am to be part of this great product!


I know what ya mean. I put it on my Hickory creek Hd 23 which is only 23" axle to axle. I am guessing now but I think it is shooting about 270 fps. Since the bow is short ata it has an extreme sharp angle at full draw and hard to find a peep that would work well and at about 270 fps I'll take what I can get when I got rid of the peep.
It's been 2 years since I shot a tournament and I just turned 59 years young, so I shot SMBH. Shot a 268 out of 300. Miss judged 4 targets by 5 yards each and dropped 20 points. The rest were 8's and 10's. Not bad for an old fart. Last night I shot 4 targets at 9:10 pm. 20 yard was a 10, 25 yard was an 8, 30 yard was a 10, and 35 yard was an 8. I had to quit after that as I couldn't see the kill zone on the target.
Perry says what his no peep does. " Perry's no peep does what Perry says. " :thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

2-3 weeks before the new Perrys no peep will be out...sorry for the delay I do have the current model on sale for $169. www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A year later, but alot has been done at Perry's. I have an APO on the way. If your not completely satisfied with using a peep, check this option out.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

The general consensis is that you match the perrys pin with the top pin on your sight, but it can be matched up with any pin you choose, you just have to do it the same each time.
mine is set up to match my second pin. it works the same way, and this may help those with pin housing issues. You could match it up with your 3rd or 4th pin if that works better for you. Shot several 4" groups from 40 yards today which is about as good as I can do with a peep. :thumbs_up and no light robbing, string twisting peep issues to deal with.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

what happens if your string isn't pulled straight


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

What/how do you mean. please explain further.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It is just an anchor verifyer no different than a peep. Only it is'nt in your string. 
For those currently using a peep, a perry's can be added while keeping your peep, you have to move the sight gang adjustment the thickness of Perry's mount but that's it.
If you want to ditch your peep after that, you have to choose what side of the string you prefer to look past, adjust pins and Perry's as needed and done.
Very simple device and improves field of vision and low light issues.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

red44 said:


> The general consensis is that you match the perrys pin with the top pin on your sight, but it can be matched up with any pin you choose, you just have to do it the same each time.
> mine is set up to match my second pin. it works the same way, and this may help those with pin housing issues. You could match it up with your 3rd or 4th pin if that works better for you. Shot several 4" groups from 40 yards today which is about as good as I can do with a peep. :thumbs_up and no light robbing, string twisting peep issues to deal with.


I can see that will work as long as you are consistant. I was having issues with the same thing and I was anchored too low. I went back to my old anchor spot and problem is gone.
When we line up the dot to dot on the twenty we don't have to look away from the twenty to take a twenty yard shot. So that makes it quick and easy. If I did the dot to dot on the fourty. I would first have to look at the dot to dot at 40 and then look up to the 20. Since I limit myself to twenty yards I like the dot to dot at 20.
It should work either way.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

HOYTINIT said:


> what happens if your string isn't pulled straight


If your string isn't pulled straight, It will torque the bow and the alignment pin will show you are off center before you take the shot. That is the beauty of this product. If your dot to dot doesn't line up and you shoot, you are going to miss, period.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jim...


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

some pictures would be nice, I visited the website hoping for more information. any place a guy can get a good look at this online?


----------

